# Preparing for a possible move to Osaka, Japan



## Nicayu

Hi Everyone.

As I've mentioned above, I am preparing myself and my family for an inevitable move to Osaka, Japan.

I am currently living in the U.K. and working as a Police Officer, I have a Japanese wife with 2 children (8&4).
My wifes mother has not been well for a time and I don't expect things to improve, I am predicting that a time will come over the next 6-12 months that we may have to move.

Lots of things going through my head but obviously, am I going to be able to find a job in Japan, I don't speak Japanese, I cant imagine what I'd do.
My kids don't speak Japanese, I am worried that they will struggle to cope in Japanese school.
Would love to hear from someone who's been in a similar situation or from someone with experience of moving and living in Japan.

Thanks for reading.

Nick


----------

